
Show HN: I made an example landing page you can use to improve your copywriting - tabansi
https://uselander.xyz
======
tabansi
Hey HN!

I made a landing page based on high-conversion copywriting best practices:
[https://uselander.xyz](https://uselander.xyz)

It's a proven SaaS website blueprint you can clone on Webflow or download as a
.zip to edit for your own projects.

It outlines the the considerations and points your page should address in
order to sell your value & turn visitors into customers.

These topics are covered: \- Headlines \- Social proof \- Objection handling
\- Customer language \- Benefits instead of features \- Addressing pain points
\- Differentiation \- Call to Actions

You'll also find some links to awesome free tools, guides, and resources

I'm really excited to share it with you. I put a lot of work in to it. The
findings are based on research and my personal experiences creating high-
converting landing pages for clients as a freelancer.

